# Is there a site for checking the owner or repair history of MBP??



## mrolex (Jan 20, 2006)

wondering if there's a site to check the history of the computer or the owners history of a Macbook Pro?:clap:


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Certainly hope not, that would be a pretty severe violation of privacy. It's not like a vehicle or a house where the ownership has to be registered by law.


----------



## mrolex (Jan 20, 2006)

Not what i meant, i mean if you want to buy one from somebody is there a way to check the serial number to make sure it's not stolen!!
And if it's had any repairs.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I seem to recall that if someone reports their Mac stolen, Apple will blacklist the serial number from being repaired. If you call them with a serial number, they might be able to tell you if its been blacklisted? But as for repairs, I doubt it.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I've heard this before too but unless it's a new policy, that isn't the case. 

We helped recover a couple of stolen laptops when they were brought in for service. We called Apple first because we knew something was up when they were dropped off. If we hadn't called the police as well, the laptops would have been fixed (one under warranty) and returned to the thief. 

This was a couple years ago.

Apple should be able to tell you the repair history though.


----------



## merovingian (Sep 3, 2014)

*history of a Macbook Pro*



mrolex said:


> wondering if there's a site to check the history of the computer or the owners history of a Macbook Pro?:clap:


I recently took advantage of the Internet service mymachistory.com I checked the serial number of the MBP which i wanted to buy on Ebay and I was given a repairs report. So I saw the whole history of my future MBP. I understand that the service is still in beta, but the report is 10$


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## merovingian (Sep 3, 2014)

rgray said:


>


funny


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

mrolex said:


> wondering if there's a site to check the history of the computer or the owners history of a Macbook Pro?:clap:


just call your local Apple Dealer, give them the serial number.
they could at least advise repairs done, possibly if it is logged as stolen but that depends on original owner making the effort.


----------



## merovingian (Sep 3, 2014)

macintosh doctor said:


> just call your local Apple Dealer, give them the serial number.
> they could at least advise repairs done, possibly if it is logged as stolen but that depends on original owner making the effort.


I was not an owner! I check my future macbook from ebay.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Dutch and Flemish alert site: gestolen Apple hardware (stolen hardware registration location on a second hand Mac site)
Language is Dutch, but serials don't lie and the database is international. Should be easy enough to navigate.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The answer is no, Apple does not track stolen Macs.

There is however a site to check the warrantee status of Macs. https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do

Since I'm not in front of my Mac I can't tell you what it says, but from memory, I believe it just gives you an expiry date of the warantee or something like that.


----------

